# [Build Log] Water cooled Corsair Carbide Series Air 540



## Gleniu

Welcome to my build log









The project was completed in June and July 2013, it was one of the first builds in the world (not counting factory/demo builds) with custom water cooling loop in Corsair Carbide Series Air 540.

At some point I was planing to change a few things (cable sleeving, the color of the case), but as I became a father







I had to slow down on my PC/modding hobby. I will be back, but most probably it will be completely new build.
Currently I have my HW in Fractal Design R4 case (all air cooled), water cooling parts waiting patiently for comeback









*UPDATES:*

Case arrives - packaging
A lot of pics of the case
Assebmly of initial setup - 2 rads
Initial setup ready
Measurements for front rads
5V fans mod
Dremel work on the bottom
3 rads inside - mock up
HW pics
Cutting panels
Cutting holes in bottom panel
Front panel ready
Case mods done
The loop is ready
Back compartment, project officially completed
Temperatures with various set-ups
*PICTURES OF FINISHED BUILD*

*HW LIST:*

Case:

Corsair Carbide Series Air 540, modded front and bottom
Core HW:

Good old i5-750 OC-ed to 4.2Ghz 1.36V
ASUS P7P55D-E Deluxe
Kingston Genesis 4 x 4Gb @1600
GTX 670 Asus Direct CU II 2GB @ stock
SAMSUNG 830 Series 128GB x 2
Seagate Barracuda 3TB 7200 RPM
ASUS Xonar DX

Water cooling:

Koolance CPU-380I Water Block
EK-FC670 GTX DCII - Acetal+Nickel + EK-FC680 GTX DCII Backplate - Black
3 x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm
Swiftech MCP655-PWM-DRIVE
XSPC Tank Reservoir - Laing D5 / MCP655 w/ Blue LED Light - Acrylic
Bitspower black matte fittings 16/10mm (3/8 5/8")
Masterkleer 16/10mm (3/8 5/8") UV blue
Deionized water plus Mayhem's biocide
Fans:

Corsair SP120 x 12
Corsair AF140 x 1
Misc:

Phobya 4Pin Molex to 6x 3Pin Fan Splitter PCB x 3
Bitfenix Alchemy led strip white 60cm x 2
The rest:

Dell 2209WA monitor 22 inches, 1680 x 1050 (16:10)
SteelSeries Xai Laser mouse
SteelSeries 6GV2 keyboard
Sennheiser HD 380 Pro


----------



## Gleniu

Corsair 540 Air 'Slim triplets'























--->>> MORE PICS HERE


----------



## AstralReaper

Subbed. I want to see what this case can do before I get one. Good Luck.


----------



## newone757

My 540 coming friday. Subbed


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstralReaper*
> 
> Subbed. I want to see what this case can do before I get one. Good Luck.


This!!!!!!!


----------



## STUNT1990

Mine also is comming Friday ^^
Subbed


----------



## pc-illiterate

/subbed.
happy modding.


----------



## Tw1stedDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Mine also is comming Friday ^^
> Subbed


Lucky guys! Mine won't be here till atleast Monday cause I live in MA.


----------



## Gleniu

The BOX


----------



## Tw1stedDNA

Damn...the box looks damaged! Hope the case is in pristine condition.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw1stedDNA*
> 
> Damn...the box looks damaged! Hope the case is in pristine condition.


No worries mate


----------



## Krullmeister

Subbed!

Really looking forward to seeing this thing under water


----------



## Gleniu

More pics.


----------



## Gleniu

Uploading pics is a real pain in the... at the moment. I have never had issues before.


----------



## Gleniu

Even more pics















CM 690 II advanced


----------



## Gleniu

Something for modders







All panels are easy to remove, only the top one was a bit tricky, but not that bad.


----------



## Tw1stedDNA

Sweet!


----------



## AstralReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Something for modders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All panels are easy to remove, only the top one was a bit tricky, but not that bad.
> 
> ]


Very good. This case is getting better and better.


----------



## palzen

Amazing!

Do prevailed atmosphere full of happiness and contentment?

In the end you get to what you expected, and it was the first in the world!

Show your joy.


----------



## tombom

This is awesome! Can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Kyouki

interesting case I can see some good builds going into this, and for the person that really likes to do custom work I could see some case mods that would set it apart!.


----------



## Gleniu

Some progress made. I can say one thing: I love working with this case. It is freakin' awesome








All rads in the pictures are 30mm (Alphacool ST)


----------



## palzen

it looks better and better

keep it up

and boldly forward


----------



## Gleniu

leak testing...


----------



## STUNT1990

Awesome!
Leak testing already? what about the bottom rad?

One question; does the front rad fit in the same position with the barbs down?

Y would like to fit a 360 barbs down in there, but I don´t know if it will be posible without moding.

Also, I´ve seen that you can fit another fan in the front rad between the chasis and the grill if you remove the dust filter (maybe a thinner one will fit), will you do it?


----------



## waslakhani

Subbed!!! I am thinking about switching to the 540


----------



## Gardnerphotos

looks good, subbed


----------



## Gleniu

OK, so the first step is ready - I put stuff together, everything works fine. I learnt a lot about the case - now I can think about adding 3rd rad, modding and other cool stuff








Enjoy



























I know, I know... Big clusterf...


----------



## waslakhani

Looks awesome!!! I would tidy up the back though!!!


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Awesome!
> Leak testing already? what about the bottom rad?
> 
> One question; does the front rad fit in the same position with the barbs down?
> 
> Y would like to fit a 360 barbs down in there, but I don´t know if it will be posible without moding.
> 
> Also, I´ve seen that you can fit another fan in the front rad between the chasis and the grill if you remove the dust filter (maybe a thinner one will fit), will you do it?


Yep, I'm quick







I will mod the case in the next step. I will probably add 360 XT with pull or 360 ST push-pull, 240 will go on the bottom.
I'm, not sure what you mean with barbs down? I hope new pictures will help. Let me know if still not sure.
I will check tomorrow the fans in front


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waslakhani*
> 
> Looks awesome!!! I would tidy up the back though!!!


Thanks








I had the case delivered less than 8 hours ago, so sorry for imperfect cable management


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Yep, I'm quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will mod the case in the next step. I will probably add 360 XT with pull or 360 ST push-pull, 240 will go on the bottom.
> I'm, not sure what you mean with barbs down? I hope new pictures will help. Let me know if still not sure.
> I will check tomorrow the fans in front


I mean the place where you screw the fittings on the rad.

Awesome build







can´t wait until my 540 arrives ^^


----------



## FlyingSolo

Looks awesome man. Great work


----------



## K3v00

Ok, I just ordered my Air 540, woot woot. Now Im hoping I get it on friday like the rep said. I have a 360 monsta im hoping it will fit in nicely. anyways congrats on the 1st watercooled one ive seen.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> I mean the place where you screw the fittings on the rad.
> 
> Awesome build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can´t wait until my 540 arrives ^^


thanks









I got it finally







So... It looks to me that maybe - there will be ~1mm space between the fitting and the HDD bracket on the bottom - in this configuration.
But it is very, very close - it may depend on specific rad. If you attach 30mm rad directly to a case it should be no problem, with 45 or 60 it will be close the same way. Sorry I cannot give you precise answer but I see no way to measure that accurately.


----------



## Yotta

I'll be having this case next Monday.

I think that using a Swiftech Apogee Drive II would be much better in this case.


----------



## K3v00

oh Gleniu what leds are you running, looks sick tho.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yotta*
> 
> I'll be having this case next Monday.
> 
> I think that using a Swiftech Apogee Drive II would be much better in this case.


why?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3v00*
> 
> oh Gleniu what leds are you running, looks sick tho.


BitFenix Alchemy


----------



## K3v00

Hey thanks, I love BitFenix. I have all for their cables in my rig in classic red.


----------



## CptAsian

Wow, looks great. That was really fast, too.


----------



## Springerr

Quick question about the detentions. with the motherboard installed how much clearance do you have between the top of the mobo and the top of the case. as well as the bottom of the motherboard to the bottom of the case.

Thanks


----------



## v1ral

Well, Well, Well.. it's good to see it finally one water!!
Looks slick!!!

All I want to see now is a 360 radiator mounted in the front with barbs at the bottom, doesn't look like it'll fit good with it towards the top.
How are temps treating you?


----------



## Springerr

would you be able to use the windowed side panel on both sides maybe? and would it be possible to order a second one?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> Quick question about the detentions. with the motherboard installed how much clearance do you have between the top of the mobo and the top of the case. as well as the bottom of the motherboard to the bottom of the case.
> 
> Thanks


on top I have ST (30mm) plus 2 fans (25mm+25mm)=80mm. As you can see there is slight overlap with mobo and CPU power cable, but as I have 240 mm rad it is no an issue. With 280mm rad I'd probably have a serious issue with CPU power cable.

bottom - even 30mm rad + one set of standard fans will overlap, but again - with 240mm rad it will be fine. With this mobo I can do the same config as on top, as overlap is not an issue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Well, Well, Well.. it's good to see it finally one water!!
> Looks slick!!!
> 
> All I want to see now is a 360 radiator mounted in the front with barbs at the bottom, doesn't look like it'll fit good with it towards the top.
> How are temps treating you?


thank you







I had a look at that - right HDD bracket may have conflict with a barb - it will be very close. If you plan to mode the bottom 360 will fit for sure
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Springerr*
> 
> would you be able to use the windowed side panel on both sides maybe? and would it be possible to order a second one?


1. yes - it fits. 2. Check with Corsair


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Well, Well.. it's good to see it finally one water!!
> Looks slick!!!
> 
> All I want to see now is a 360 radiator mounted in the front with barbs at the bottom, doesn't look like it'll fit good with it towards the top.
> 
> 
> How are temps treating you?


Too early to say - I need to do proper testing and adjust fans configuration. At first glance everything is fine (CPU <60 under load, but this is +1.5GHz OC), especially that I currently run one set of fans @7V and the other @5V.

EDIT: I will add 360 rad in my target setup, so temps will go down


----------



## palzen

Congratulations!!!

You are fast!

You are the first in the world.

It looks great.

Parameters (temperature) certainly are normal, and the addition of yet another cooler is great.


----------



## Ash2097

Very nice, first one I have seen with a custom loop.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palzen*
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> You are fast!
> 
> You are the first in the world.
> 
> It looks great.
> 
> Parameters (temperature) certainly are normal, and the addition of yet another cooler is great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ash2097*
> 
> Very nice, first one I have seen with a custom loop.


thank you


----------



## Tw1stedDNA

Bravo! Awesome job!


----------



## sivoloc

Awesome build dude, cant wait till mine arives aswell, a quick question; The alphacool rads you are using what type is it, im planning on getting 2x Alphacool xt45 240mm rads, but i dont know if a 46mm rad will fit, i dont need pushpull on push

what is your opinion?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivoloc*
> 
> Awesome build dude, cant wait till mine arives aswell, a quick question; The alphacool rads you are using what type is it, im planning on getting 2x Alphacool xt45 240mm rads, but i dont know if a 46mm rad will fit, i dont need pushpull on push
> 
> what is your opinion?


thanks









they are ST 240 - 30mm thick, plus 2x25mm for fans = 80mm. If you go with XT (45mm) with only one layer of fans you will have 70mm, so more space








Up to 1500rpm ST has only slightly lower heat dissipation than XT or UT, at 600rpm they are the best. For me (1000rpm is maximum I can stand) ST is better choice.
The only drawback is that slimmer rads have bigger restriction, so if you have many of those it may be a problem, but I hope not with 240+240+360 plus 2 blocks only.
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/05/01/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-360-radiator/4/

I will add most probably 360 ST to my current setup, pull only (push pull wont fit). I may also install 240 in front a bit higher with push-pull to have 3 rads in push pull and nice symmetry - it may work, I don't know yet.

I hope it helps.


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are ST 240 - 30mm thick, plus 2x25mm for fans = 80mm. If you go with XT (45mm) with only one layer of fans you will have 70mm, so more space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1500rpm ST has only slightly lower heat dissipation than XT or UT, at 600rpm they are the best. For me (1000rpm is maximum I can stand) ST is better choice.
> The only drawback is that slimmer rads have bigger restriction, so if you have many of those it may be a problem, but I hope not with 240+240+360 plus 2 blocks only.
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/05/01/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-360-radiator/4/
> 
> I will add most probably 360 ST to my current setup, pull only (push pull wont fit). I may also install 240 in front a bit higher with push-pull to have 3 rads in push pull and nice symmetry - it may work, I don't know yet.
> 
> I hope it helps.


It did, thx


----------



## tombom

Awesome work man. Hopefully I can pick one of these up for my next build. Watercooling is sexy!


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> they are ST 240 - 30mm thick, plus 2x25mm for fans = 80mm. If you go with XT (45mm) with only one layer of fans you will have 70mm, so more space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1500rpm ST has only slightly lower heat dissipation than XT or UT, at 600rpm they are the best. For me (1000rpm is maximum I can stand) ST is better choice.
> The only drawback is that slimmer rads have bigger restriction, so if you have many of those it may be a problem, but I hope not with 240+240+360 plus 2 blocks only.
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/05/01/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-360-radiator/4/
> 
> 
> 
> I will add most probably 360 ST to my current setup, pull only (push pull wont fit). I may also install 240 in front a bit higher with push-pull to have 3 rads in push pull and nice symmetry - it may work, I don't know yet.
> 
> I hope it helps.


yeah, I know, quoting myself...
After some further reading I learnt that I may expect up to 30% improvement with push-pull compared to pull or push only.
*IMPORTANT: that number is not guaranteed - it may be much lower or close to nothing in a specific setup - do your own research before any buying decisions*








With this info I'm going with my original setup (my first post) slightly modified - 3 x ST 240 - top P-P, front P-P, bottom P-P or only P








Cramping 360 in does not make any sense. 3 identical rads will look fantastic


----------



## somebadlemonade

that 30% improvement for p/p is highly dependent on fan speed and rad fin density

i highly doubt you'd get any where near 30% improvement with high speed/high pressure fans in push with anything under 10fpi


----------



## Jakusonfire




----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> that 30% improvement for p/p is highly dependent on fan speed and rad fin density
> 
> i highly doubt you'd get any where near 30% improvement with high speed/high pressure fans in push with anything under 10fpi


I said "up to". Still there will be a gain and push-pull will look much better.









If I read correctly the charts posted by Jakusonfire they indicate ~20% improvement for 1500rpm range, I realize this is for standard rads, not slim ones.

Adding 360 P instead of 240 P-P would bring a bit more cooling performance, but it will look cramped and require additional holes for tubing going to the back of the case.

With 3 240 I will have a really clean setup using the grommets already in the case.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jakusonfire*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thank you


----------



## somebadlemonade

titan kukri fans static pressure maxs out at 3.5~mmh2o, hardly what i'd call high static pressure, to that of something like http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/deaf12suhisp.html

i understand, most people won't use them(too noisy/cumbersome), but it doesn't actually invalidate my point, 3.5 to 14.5 is a huge difference, i don't think you'd see that many gains on anything other than a higher fpi rad

i've talked with Martin about this before, love his testing, but it's as complete as his budget allows for(if you read Martin this i'm not knocking your efforts, i wish i had the money to burn to add to the community like you do), i said it was dependent on a lot of factors, you can't use one example as fact, it's just a test sample, it may or may not hold true for all setups in all situations, it might be better for some rads and worse for others, not even taking people use different fans into account

honestly i just like people saying stuff they have yet to prove, saying 30% like it's the defacto standard level of improvement is highly misleading for people reading this forum, i didn't say he was wrong, just point out that it's not the case for all setups, he also didn't state it was in terms of heat dissipation, not temperatures, which is also misleading. . .

i would go on, but i think it's already going to be falling on deaf ears


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> titan kukri fans static pressure maxs out at 3.5~mmh2o, hardly what i'd call high static pressure, to that of something like http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/deaf12suhisp.html
> 
> i understand, most people won't use them(too noisy/cumbersome), but it doesn't actually invalidate my point, 3.5 to 14.5 is a huge difference, i don't think you'd see that many gains on anything other than a higher fpi rad
> 
> i've talked with Martin about this before, love his testing, but it's as complete as his budget allows for(if you read Martin this i'm not knocking your efforts, i wish i had the money to burn to add to the community like you do), i said it was dependent on a lot of factors, you can't use one example as fact, it's just a test sample, it may or may not hold true for all setups in all situations, it might be better for some rads and worse for others, not even taking people use different fans into account
> 
> honestly i just like people saying stuff they have yet to prove, saying 30% like it's the defacto standard level of improvement is highly misleading for people reading this forum, i didn't say he was wrong, just point out that it's not the case for all setups, he also didn't state it was in terms of heat dissipation, not temperatures, which is also misleading. . .
> 
> i would go on, but i think it's already going to be falling on deaf ears


First of all - thanks for the inputs, I appreciate that. I acknowledge that actual results are always dependent on many factors, and test results cannot be simply extrapolated to other setups. At the same time I think they give some indication of how stuff can actually behave.

Maybe it sounds harsh but I'm not so worried about people making decisions based on one statement in my build log 'I *may* expect *up to* 30% improvement "
I don't pretend to be experienced water-cooler - you can see a few of "my first..." in my sig - if anyone makes decision based on something like that, without solid research this is their own problem.
Otherwise I would have to put legal caveats in each post, which would be a nightmare. Especially that I'm not preaching in a specific topic related to rad efficiency - I'm describing in my build log what I read, what may be the case and what I'm gonna do with my build and my own money.

Anyway - I've just added a note to my original post - I'm overall not a bad person


----------



## palzen

I think you're doing right









This is a forum to share their comments and observations

someone wants scientific evidence must begin to study


----------



## Gleniu

I did some measurement which may be helpful for initial planning/ideas.

*Please note:*
- I did my best, but dimensions may be +/- 2mm
- this is to help you with initial planning, before buying anything measure yourself
- picture doesn't keep scale - so don't try to measure anything on the picture

If you need some additional dimensions - let me know.


----------



## palzen

well done!








Do you think that the next 240 will fit without a problem?
I guess you'll have to reduce the number of fans.
What do you think?


----------



## Gleniu

I think the two I have will stay with push-pull. I need to move the one in front up, so custom brackets will be needed to be able to attach the rad like that. On the bottom I may go with just pull, as the overlap with mobo would be too big. M-atx mobo would be ideal I think


----------



## palzen

Small is beautiful!!!
I think that soon you will be convinced


----------



## sivoloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> I did some measurement which may be helpful for initial planning/ideas.
> 
> *Please note:*
> - I did my best, but dimensions may be +/- 2mm
> - this is to help you with initial planning, before buying anything measure yourself
> - picture doesn't keep scale - so don't try to measure anything on the picture
> 
> If you need some additional dimensions - let me know.


******* Sweet dude!


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> I did some measurement which may be helpful for initial planning/ideas.
> 
> *Please note:*
> - I did my best, but dimensions may be +/- 2mm
> - this is to help you with initial planning, before buying anything measure yourself
> - picture doesn't keep scale - so don't try to measure anything on the picture
> 
> If you need some additional dimensions - let me know.


How about a 360 radiator graphic as well, I have a spare MCR320 radiator here and I would like to put it it, but I think with either barbs top or bottom will have issues with clearance.
Thanks in advance..
nice looking rig!


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Maybe i missed it but whatd you use for the white LED's around the inside edges of the window? Looks awesome, nice build


----------



## K3v00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> I did some measurement which may be helpful for initial planning/ideas.
> 
> *Please note:*
> - I did my best, but dimensions may be +/- 2mm
> - this is to help you with initial planning, before buying anything measure yourself
> - picture doesn't keep scale - so don't try to measure anything on the picture
> 
> If you need some additional dimensions - let me know.


Sweet!!!! thanks Looks like my 360 monsta will fit barely but will fit.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> How about a 360 radiator graphic as well, I have a spare MCR320 radiator here and I would like to put it it, but I think with either barbs top or bottom will have issues with clearance.
> Thanks in advance..
> nice looking rig!


I included the measurements on top exactly for 360. For 360 the mounting (fan or rad) on top would be aligned with the black stuff on the right side in the picture - case is slightly convex in the area facing fans/rad.
You can see it in this picture well:


So with 30mm rad and one layer of fans barbs on top may be ok - but it will be very tight, probably some fancy fittings required.
With barbs on the bottom if it's 30mm rad with fans in pull there should be no problem.
With push pull (my build) it looks like this (16mm tubing):



MCR320 is 34 mm thick, so it looks to me it would just fit - but don't take it for granted.

I hope it helps.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3v00*
> 
> Sweet!!!! thanks Looks like my 360 monsta will fit barely but will fit.


You mean without any rad on top, right?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0CoolX*
> 
> Maybe i missed it but whatd you use for the white LED's around the inside edges of the window? Looks awesome, nice build


thank you. Bitfenix alchemy white - the brightest leds I've ever seen. Every single particle of dust is visible ;-), Good for pictures though.


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> thank you. Bitfenix alchemy white - the brightest leds I've ever seen. Every single particle of dust is visible ;-), Good for pictures though.


Cool. I found nzxt brand on newegg with control for 3 brightness lvls and on/off. The controls take a rear expansion slot, thinking about trying to mod the 540 to have the control for it on the front of the case, or side without window maybe


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0CoolX*
> 
> Cool. I found nzxt brand on newegg with control for 3 brightness lvls and on/off. The controls take a rear expansion slot, thinking about trying to mod the 540 to have the control for it on the front of the case, or side without window maybe


I had those too. If you install them and not touch - may be OK, but otherwise you may have issues. I re installed bitfenix several times - works fine, nzxt broke down after one move. I cannot recommend it.


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0CoolX*
> 
> Cool. I found nzxt brand on newegg with control for 3 brightness lvls and on/off. The controls take a rear expansion slot, thinking about trying to mod the 540 to have the control for it on the front of the case, or side without window maybe


Why mod that when they sell this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992011

Ill likley go with one of these for mine because I like the flexibility of changing colors that easily. I still don't have a color theme for my build yet


----------



## K3v00

Correct. I would just put my af140s up there


----------



## pc-illiterate

do you have these measurements with ? marks ? 3 places


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newone757*
> 
> Why mod that when they sell this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811992011
> 
> Ill likley go with one of these for mine because I like the flexibility of changing colors that easily. I still don't have a color theme for my build yet


This has adjustable colors? Also would work, but i have a bd drive and card reader, and the corsair 540 only has 2 external bays







Woulda been sweet if they made it with 4 instead. Do they make one that is like that with the card reader built in?


----------



## newone757

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0CoolX*
> 
> This has adjustable colors? Also would work, but i have a bd drive and card reader, and the corsair 540 only has 2 external bays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woulda been sweet if they made it with 4 instead. Do they make one that is like that with the card reader built in?


Yes fully customizable. heres a review. My only problem is it doesnt seem so bright, but Id likley try and place them more strategically that he did and it mmight be good that they are so bright since this will be next to me on a desk.





Im actually dealing with that decision now. i want a fan controller and this but I also want CF card reader so I can finally get rid of my USB one. I think I might just stick with the old card reader though cause I like the idea of having full control of my chassis over the convenience of internal card reader. I dont know of any card readers that have LED controllers built in

Sorry for te thread jack


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Well to the OP, your post has inspired me to get this case. I have a newegg credit so i just have to wait for them to get it in stock which will be a while. As for the lights i may go with what you posted newone757, this way in the future if i want to change colors its easy. Thanks


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> do you have these measurements with ? marks ? 3 places
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




1: Around 71mm in the left corner. My top rad (80mm set) overlaps mobo less than 10mm, as the whole 'rad section' of the top is slightly higher.
Have a look here:


2: 120mm











3: 45mm


----------



## Dr Acula

Awesome looking build Glen, cemented my want for one now, just need to wait until stock arrives in NZ











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quick couple of questions though. 1. Will a standard thickness(25mm) 120mm fan fit just behind the front cover?

And 2. my graphics card is approx. 11" long, and I would be wanting to put my H100 with push/pull at the front of the case and that's about 77mm deep(including fans) reckon it would fit? I guess this ties into question 1, as if it was possible to fit a fan in the very front, just behind the front cover, then it'll definitely all fit.





Edit: Never mind, found a link in this post that confirms what I was asking, definitely will fit now!







NZ needs to hurry up and get them


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Acula*
> 
> Awesome looking build Glen, cemented my want for one now, just need to wait until stock arrives in NZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quick couple of questions though. 1. Will a standard thickness(25mm) 120mm fan fit just behind the front cover?
> 
> And 2. my graphics card is approx. 11" long, and I would be wanting to put my H100 with push/pull at the front of the case and that's about 77mm deep(including fans) reckon it would fit? I guess this ties into question 1, as if it was possible to fit a fan in the very front, just behind the front cover, then it'll definitely all fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Never mind, found a link in this post that confirms what I was asking, definitely will fit now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NZ needs to hurry up and get them


Thanks. I've seen several similar comments in this and other forums - I think Corsair could send me some freebies for that marketing action


----------



## Qu1ckset

Man after looking at the information in this thread its looking imposable to fit a 360mm rad in the front while using a rad at top...


----------



## Gleniu

This is not the case. 30mm rads (top p-p, front p or p-p with second layer outside) WILL work. For top also 45mm MAY be possible (it looks like with 1 layer of fans).
I am not discouraging people to put big rads inside, I just want to give them a warning, especially that I see people planning some configs that will not work for sure








People often think it's enough to have space in the middle of a rad and forget about the ends, space for connecting barbs etc.

I may be of course wrong - so test for yourself.








Good luck guys with putting in the biggest rads possible (or even impossible)


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> This is not the case. 30mm rads (top p-p, front p or p-p with second layer outside) WILL work. For top also 45mm MAY be possible (it looks like with 1 layer of fans).
> I am not discouraging people to put big rads inside, I just want to give them a warning, especially that I see people planning some configs that will not work for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People often think it's enough to have space in the middle of a rad and forget about the ends, space for connecting barbs etc.
> 
> I may be of course wrong - so test for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck guys with putting in the biggest rads possible (or even impossible)


Not discouraging at all man, I'm thankful you have the case and willing to show us the proper clearances.
With my proposed build I think it'll be a tight fit,a very tight fit, but I hope I can make it work.
Your doing a fine job, I a wondering is someone can maybe mod the top for a 360, since ye front fits nicely for a 240 .


----------



## v1ral

Ok after looking at it more, I think I can fit a 360 in the front but only in pull. I heard you can fit fans in the out part of the with the dust filter removed, is it possoble? If it is then I think that is what ill do. Front radiator will have barbs at the bottom


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Ok after looking at it more, I think I can fit a 360 in the front but only in pull. I heard you can fit fans in the out part of the with the dust filter removed, is it possoble? If it is then I think that is what ill do. Front radiator will have barbs at the bottom


I was looking at that last night and was thinking I might go that route but was getting a headache starring at Gleniu pics for so long!

I'm just going to wait till I get the case myself and check fitments.

@Gleniu does the front fan filter fit against the front cover, I'm wonder if I mount fans on the front outside, will the fan filter fit between the fans and front cover.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at that last night and was thinking I might go that route but was getting a headache starring at Gleniu pics for so long!
> 
> I'm just going to wait till I get the case myself and check fitments.
> 
> 
> 
> @Gleniu does the front fan filter fit against the front cover, I'm wonder if I mount fans on the front outside, will the fan filter fit between the fans and front cover.


It was shown already by someone - without the filter fans will fit, but the original filter is too thick. Something like the one on the 3rd picture should work - basically a thin filter.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> It was shown already by someone - without the filter fans will fit, but the original filter is too thick. Something like the one on the 3rd picture should work - basically a thin filter.


Anyway you can do me a favor with the Air 540? Are you able to measure its height and width if it were on its side with the glass window on the top as it was horizontal? I was going to place it as a HTPC and this case looks like its awesome.

Like this:



Thanks


----------



## darwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 1: Around 71mm in the left corner. My top rad (80mm set) overlaps mobo less than 10mm, as the whole 'rad section' of the top is slightly higher.
> Have a look here:
> 
> 
> 2: 120mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3: 45mm


why didnt you use a triple rad there, and just flip it so the outputs are at the bottom?

or even better use a cross flow triple rad


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darwing*
> 
> why didnt you use a triple rad there, and just flip it so the outputs are at the bottom?
> 
> or even better use a cross flow triple rad


- I used the rads I had
- triple rad in this config (push-pull inside the case) won't fit, unless you mod the top and move the top rad left
- I don't like top rad and front rad overlapping - it looks cramped to me

because of that I will move the front rad up a bit (some modding of the front needed) and install 3rd 240 in the bottom.
It should look really clean and tidy and give me more that enough of cooling capacity (I think I will run SP120's @5V ~ 950rpm).


----------



## K3v00

Woot Woot My case is to be delivered today, along with an order from Performance-Pcs(new coolant and water temp sensor). Ups and usps Hurry up, Im impatient today.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3v00*
> 
> Woot Woot My case is to be delivered today, along with an order from Performance-Pcs(new coolant and water temp sensor). Ups and usps Hurry up, Im impatient today.


build log?


----------



## PureBlackFire

very nice.


----------



## K3v00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> build log?


I know, I will Im Still waiting. But I will flood new thread with pics as soon as it done.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3v00*
> 
> I know, I will Im Still waiting. But I will flood new thread with pics as soon as it done.


Gooooood







looking forward to. I'm waiting now for various pieces to be delivered, so I can move on with modding and installation of 3rd rad


----------



## K3v00

um my case is here and taking the fans out and putting my af140s in and waiting on usps to get here now.


----------



## Gleniu

build log please...


----------



## Kitler

Would a 360 rad fit on the top? Supposing you modded the case to fit it that is.

I was really excited about this case, but not I am worried it might now have enough rad space for what I want to do.

I plan on picking up at least one Titan and getting a second one later on. I am worried that two 240s are not going to be enough to cool everything if they are overclocked.


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Would a 360 rad fit on the top? Supposing you modded the case to fit it that is.
> 
> I was really excited about this case, but not I am worried it might now have enough rad space for what I want to do.
> 
> I plan on picking up at least one Titan and getting a second one later on. I am worried that two 240s are not going to be enough to cool everything if they are overclocked.


I don´t think you could fit it, the space on the inside is about 370mm, so, unless the barbs are less than 10mm.. it´s not posible.
And even if you do that.. then you wouldn´t be able to fit a 360 on the front, so there´s no point on using a 360 on top.

You can fit a 30mm 240 rad in push/pull on the top (or 45mm only push) and on the front you could fit a 360 rad depending on your motherboard but.. if you are using Titans (or titan size GPUs) forget about the ATX size, the GPU is almost as long as an XLatx motherboard. With an xlatx mobo you could fit a 30mm rad with 3 fans outside and 3 inside
(with custom lenght cables and some imagination you could even fit a 45mm thick rad in the front... I think.. but forget about the top fan inside and it might be hard to fit sata cables...)

Then, if you are not going to use optical units, you could easily fit a 360 rad in vertical on the PSU side.. and I haven´t measured the deep of that chamber but it must be more than 86mm (that´s the size of the PSU) so you should be able to use a 30mm 360 rad in push/pull with enough space for airflow behing the rad (obiously you would need to open some vent holes on the side panel for the intake)


----------



## K3v00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> build log please...


sorry I didnt take any pics after those i got impatient again and man putting a 360 monsta in this case it a B*&^%. fits but you lose one of the hot swap and have to bend it a little. put it in push pull. taking pics here in a bit. Oh as for cable management screw that so tight in there. But man my mobo and pch are way cooler who would have thought getting a case like I had was not so hot for temps lol.


----------



## K3v00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Would a 360 rad fit on the top? Supposing you modded the case to fit it that is.
> 
> I was really excited about this case, but not I am worried it might now have enough rad space for what I want to do.
> 
> I plan on picking up at least one Titan and getting a second one later on. I am worried that two 240s are not going to be enough to cool everything if they are overclocked.


No there is no way of putting a 360 up top with out some serious modding. I have a spare 480 now due to how small this case is. I just put a 360monsta in push pull in mine and damn it over laps some.


----------



## STUNT1990

Gleniu, your buildlog has become in the oficial 540 thread xD


----------



## palzen

you have to try more
precedence always honor but also a greater responsibility
success in blogging


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Gleniu, your buildlog has become in the oficial 540 thread xD


maybe a bit... I currently have a few top places on Google search for 'corsair 540 water cooling'


----------



## Qu1ckset

Hey Guys a started a Corsair Carbide Air 540 Owner's Club and all you owners should join!


----------



## Gleniu

What do we have here? The 3rd triplet?









Plus usual suspects...



The only small issue I had with Alphacool rads in the past were the stickers going off sometimes. The company actually listens to its customers - 4 stickers, included separately.
Alphacool - bravo











I will use those gadgets to power rad fans and help with cable management. I plan to plug 5V to run SP120 ~950 rpm.


----------



## Gleniu

I used all original Dremel accessories while modding my previous 2 cases, so decided to get this nice set. I won an auction, so a lot of goodies for good money


----------



## Gleniu

Time for fan config









5V mod





12V



7V



5V - this is what I need - still nice air flow, noise close to zero, based on temps I have currently with 2 rads (5V & 7V) it will be gooooood


----------



## Gleniu

This is my idea how to connect the 3rd rad. I like the current loop layout very much, this I hope will look good as well.
Compression fittings missing - waiting for delivery. Screws - I will use black screws - just wanted to check how it looks with copper.


----------



## STUNT1990

Nice







can wait to see it with the third rad.

I may get one 360 for the front and only use it with the GPU, and keep using the H100i for the CPU for some time (I can´t afford to get full custom water loop right now, but it might be better doing this than waiting to do it all at once)


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can wait to see it with the third rad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I may get one 360 for the front and only use it with the GPU, and keep using the H100i for the CPU for some time (I can´t afford to get full custom water loop right now, but it might be better doing this than waiting to do it all at once)


thanks, me too


----------



## K3v00

Nice. Im kinda thinking ditching the monsta 360 and going with 3 thin ones like you have it would balance the build. except I would try a 360 in the front and move the 1st set of fans outside were the stock dust filter is for a longer gpu. oh and just an fyi I put that filter on the bottom and fits nice almost looks like it should be there.


----------



## Gleniu

I've spent quite some time over last few days planning my modding actions









My current plan is to get rid of the raised area at the bottom completely and install a metal panel with holes for fans.
I will make also similar panel for the front, attached with short screws (I will use original holes) - it will allow me to move the rad ~4 cm up. It will also nicely cover remaining areas left on 360 rad space.

I may decide on pull only on the bottom rad but currently I plan push-pull.

Here's a little teaser - quite predictably a blue AF140 in the back


----------



## pcfoo

690 II owner jealous!

Do you think a XSPC EX280 would fit @ the top with a EX360 @ the front?
I don't mind having the front rad with 5x fans P/P (3x in the shroud, 2x in the back so that I won't have clearance issues with the top rad).

Even if it fits, I don't know if the EX280 will have good flow vs. a 240mm @ top, as without chopping the top opening looks a bit restricted for 140mm fans, covering some of their area - their advantage over 120mm ones looks like its halved or so.

If not, I think I will opt for an EX240 crossflow rad @ top (or both the front being crossflow?) - believe will be more tidy this way.

Atm I won't have a GPU watercooled and I probably won't be getting a WB for the 670, but I prefer going overkill and getting all the loop in the case in a single setting.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> 690 II owner jealous!
> 
> Do you think a XSPC EX280 would fit @ the top with a EX360 @ the front?
> I don't mind having the front rad with 5x fans P/P (3x in the shroud, 2x in the back so that I won't have clearance issues with the top rad).
> 
> Even if it fits, I don't know if the EX280 will have good flow vs. a 240mm @ top, as without chopping the top opening looks a bit restricted for 140mm fans, covering some of their area - their advantage over 120mm ones looks like its halved or so.
> 
> If not, I think I will opt for an EX240 crossflow rad @ top (or both the front being crossflow?) - believe will be more tidy this way.
> 
> Atm I won't have a GPU watercooled and I probably won't be getting a WB for the 670, but I prefer going overkill and getting all the loop in the case in a single setting.


I moved from 690 II Adv, such a great case







- I just wanted more rad space and easier cable management.

Check this one, it may help:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1399040/corsair-carbide-air-540d-water-cooling-options/20#post_20201619

crossflow rads - I've never worked with them, but looks like a great idea for specific tubing layout









Good luck


----------



## sketch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> I will use those gadgets to power rad fans and help with cable management. I plan to plug 5V to run SP120 ~950 rpm.


Where did you acquire these?

Build looks great! Contemplating grabbing one of these cases myself for a my storage box.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sketch*
> 
> Where did you acquire these?
> 
> Build looks great! Contemplating grabbing one of these cases myself for a my storage box.


thanks









http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/product_info.php/info/p12359_Phobya-4Pin-Molex-to-6x-3Pin-Fan-Splitter-PCB.html


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> I don´t think you could fit it, the space on the inside is about 370mm, so, unless the barbs are less than 10mm.. it´s not posible.
> And even if you do that.. then you wouldn´t be able to fit a 360 on the front, so there´s no point on using a 360 on top.
> 
> You can fit a 30mm 240 rad in push/pull on the top (or 45mm only push) and on the front you could fit a 360 rad depending on your motherboard but.. if you are using Titans (or titan size GPUs) forget about the ATX size, the GPU is almost as long as an XLatx motherboard. With an xlatx mobo you could fit a 30mm rad with 3 fans outside and 3 inside
> (with custom lenght cables and some imagination you could even fit a 45mm thick rad in the front... I think.. but forget about the top fan inside and it might be hard to fit sata cables...)
> 
> Then, if you are not going to use optical units, you could easily fit a 360 rad in vertical on the PSU side.. and I haven´t measured the deep of that chamber but it must be more than 86mm (that´s the size of the PSU) so you should be able to use a 30mm 360 rad in push/pull with enough space for airflow behing the rad (obiously you would need to open some vent holes on the side panel for the intake)


Hmmm... Thank you for the suggestions. Mounting them on the sidepanel would definitely be interesting. I wonder what the performance would be with two 240s or 1 360 and a 240.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> I've spent quite some time over last few days planning my modding actions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current plan is to get rid of the raised area at the bottom completely and install a metal panel with holes for fans.
> I will make also similar panel for the front, attached with short screws (I will use original holes) - it will allow me to move the rad ~4 cm up. It will also nicely cover remaining areas left on 360 rad space.
> 
> I may decide on pull only on the bottom rad but currently I plan push-pull.
> 
> Here's a little teaser - quite predictably a blue AF140 in the back


I am interested to see how this turns out. I think I could do my future upgrades with 3 240s in this case. Definitely subbed


----------



## Gleniu

All parts have arrived, time to start.








Everything taken apart, water cooling parts flushed, including the 3rd new rad.

Case is ready for close encounter with Dremel







I just need to take it easy


----------



## sketch

How wide is the power supply compartment? Wide enough to mount a 120mm exhaust fan or 3.5" hdd above the PSU?


----------



## Callist0

Love the pump/res in the back of the case like that...makes for a real clean look!


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sketch*
> 
> How wide is the power supply compartment? Wide enough to mount a 120mm exhaust fan or 3.5" hdd above the PSU?


11.5cm. normal HDD - yes (just checked), 120mm fan -no

I have my HDD on the bottom, left from PSU


----------



## Atham

Looks awesome. What res is that? Is that a bay res? I think I might want to do something like this for my brother.

EDIT: I know it is a bit late now, but you could have used a thicker rad and configured the fans to pull air, which makes for easier cleaning and gives very similar results.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Looks awesome. What res is that? Is that a bay res?


thanks









this is stand alone top-res combo, I had it originally in 5.25 bays of CM 690 II adv and now at the back of 540.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/11220/ex-res-233/XSPC_Tank_Reservoir_-_Laing_D5_MCP655_w_Blue_LED_Light_-_Acrylic.html?tl=c107s152b49#blank
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> EDIT: I know it is a bit late now, but you could have used a thicker rad and configured the fans to pull air, which makes for easier cleaning and gives very similar results.


Thicker rad will make no/minimal difference @900 rpm (my target setup).
For me push-pull looks just great, even if it's overkill, I love overkill. Come on - the whole build is overkill - 3 240 rads for 2 blocks...







This is for fun


----------



## Atham

I see. I don't think they sell that res in my country. Found it here.
Next year I will be doing a new build. I think I will use this case, if my brother likes this case.

For the pump are you using a speed adjustable pump?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> I see. I don't think they sell that res in my country. Found it here.
> Next year I will be doing a new build. I think I will use this case, if my brother likes this case.
> 
> For the pump are you using a speed adjustable pump?


yep, swiftech 655 PWM-drive, very powerful and quiet pump
good luck with the build for your brother


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> All parts have arrived, time to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything taken apart, water cooling parts flushed, including the 3rd new rad.
> 
> Case is ready for close encounter with Dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to take it easy


Can´t wait to see how it turns.
I would like to modify mine a little bit too for a better cable management, my 24 pin is between cable management holes :S


----------



## Atham

Could you fit a 360mm in the front and have a top 240 mm? I mean could I connect the two using fittings?


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atham*
> 
> Could you fit a 360mm in the front and have a top 240 mm? I mean could I connect the two using fittings?


Sure
But there are a couple of restrictions
First: top rad barbs on the back and front rad barbs on the bottom
Second: maximun clearance for the front rad with a 240 in top is about 60mm, so you could use up to a 60mm rad in push pull as long as you put the first row of fans outside (hiden in the front grill, it would requiere to remove the dust filter or change it for a thinner one) and the second row inside but you wouldn´t be able to use the top fan there (take a look at the pictures in this thread)

Of course this last one could be even worse depending on your hardware, I have an XL-ATX motherboard so my maximun rad thicknes would be 45mm using 5 fans as described before.


----------



## K3v00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> All parts have arrived, time to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything taken apart, water cooling parts flushed, including the 3rd new rad.
> 
> Case is ready for close encounter with Dremel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to take it easy


Cant wait to see this!!!! Im thinking im going to sell my 360 monsta and 480 ut60 and go with 3 of the 30s ones like you have(well 2 240 and 1 360). It seems less cramped or more neat which ever lol.


----------



## Gleniu

Some testing - this stuff I will use for panels- imperfect color match, but acceptable, as panels will be hardly visible (bottom and front from inside).





Guys, my hands are shaking








I had to order some alu sheets, I could not use the old stuff I was hoping for. They may arrive before weekend, if not, I will have to postpone a bit (which is fine, this time I'm not in a hurry







)


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Anyway you can do me a favor with the Air 540? Are you able to measure its height and width if it were on its side with the glass window on the top as it was horizontal? I was going to place it as a HTPC and this case looks like its awesome.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hi Captain Zombie, you should be fine seating it on the other side panel, you may want to attach some rubber feet though.
all the ventilation seems to happen underneath and out to the back for the PSU area which is what would be most affected.

Kind of has a W.O.P.R. feel to it don't you think?









Loving the build by the way Gleniu







I am very tempted to upgrade from my C70 ....


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Captain Zombie, you should be fine seating it on the other side panel, you may want to attach some rubber feet though.
> all the ventilation seems to happen underneath and out to the back for the PSU area which is what would be most affected.
> 
> Kind of has a W.O.P.R. feel to it don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the build by the way Gleniu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very tempted to upgrade from my C70 ....


thank you Sir


----------



## STUNT1990

The vinyl looks good, besides if the diference was too much you could always cover the whole visible side of the motherboard tray.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> The vinyl looks good, besides if the diference was too much you could always cover the whole visible side of the motherboard tray.


Good idea, Stunt







I don't think it will be necessary, but we'll see. Alu sheets have been sent, so there is a chance I will have them before weekend








I will take my time, but on the other hand I just can't wait to see all 3 rads installed and running


----------



## Gleniu

Dremel time


----------



## Gleniu

Waiting for my alu sheets.... Why not to take a few pics?


----------



## Gleniu

Ladies and Gentlemen....

It fits!!! 3 rads isnide


















OK... it's only a full mock-up, but it looks it's gonna be good









Tight fit, but not too cramped - at least for me. Looks like a solid overkill


----------



## CptAsian

Looks sweet. It's a tight fit, but not cramped.


----------



## mironccr345

Looking good!


----------



## STUNT1990

Sweet!


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Looks sweet. It's a tight fit, but not cramped.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looking good!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Sweet!


thank you!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Hi Captain Zombie, you should be fine seating it on the other side panel, you may want to attach some rubber feet though.
> all the ventilation seems to happen underneath and out to the back for the PSU area which is what would be most affected.
> 
> Kind of has a W.O.P.R. feel to it don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the build by the way Gleniu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very tempted to upgrade from my C70 ....


Thanks Baker, yeah, I was thinking that if I added some rubber feet to that side it would be much needed for the PSU.


----------



## MaN227

interesting stuff mate







I'm certain when you are done it will be total awesomeness.









so one (rad) in front pulling air in and top and bottom pushing air out, as well as the back 140 fan pushing out?

does that not create negative air pressure in case vice positive air pressure? with positive air pressure being more desirable , against dust and the like?

far from knowledgeable on such matters, but will this situation not make air be sucked in through all other openings even very small ones?

not pointing fingers mate just trying to understand more. and with this case having 2 ummm .... chambers, it just makes it more confusing to me.

sorta like my confusion as to why they left those 4 slots open under hot swap bays. perhaps its the assumption that users will create positive air pressure within and the 4 slots would be moving air out and not into case?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> interesting stuff mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certain when you are done it will be total awesomeness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so one (rad) in front pulling air in and top and bottom pushing air out, as well as the back 140 fan pushing out?
> 
> does that not create negative air pressure in case vice positive air pressure? with positive air pressure being more desirable , against dust and the like?
> 
> far from knowledgeable on such matters, but will this situation not make air be sucked in through all other openings even very small ones?
> 
> not pointing fingers mate just trying to understand more. and with this case having 2 ummm .... chambers, it just makes it more confusing to me.
> 
> sorta like my confusion as to why they left those 4 slots open under hot swap bays. perhaps its the assumption that users will create positive air pressure within and the 4 slots would be moving air out and not into case?


Thanks for comments
















it is classic airflow - front and bottom pushing and top and rear pulling - it should be slightly positive pressure. I may even turn the 140 to push (with filter) to make it more positive

yes- those open holes are strange - as you can see, I applied radical solution ;-)
I think that by design they are to improve cooling of HDDs - just my guess


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks Baker, yeah, I was thinking that if I added some rubber feet to that side it would be much needed for the PSU.


Let me know how that goes, I am driving my friends mad, as I have only had my Vengeance C70 a year or so, and I am so tempted to upgrade to the new cube


----------



## Gleniu

As I could not progress with modding (still waiting for alu sheets for panel), I did some testing of target lighting setup.

I will use 2 x 60cm bitfenix white led stripes for day & show-off (still need to figure out how and where install on-off switch) - pretty much the setup you can see in the pics on the first page.

I also checked UV led stripe from Phobya - I wanted to use them for night gaming session (those bitfenix leds are REALLY bright).
There is a very nice glowing effect on masterkleer blue UV tubing (they look almost white), but I don't like violet light bleeding effect.
I'd like to have something more vivid, but not too bright, if you know what I mean.

Any ideas for a nice, discrete lighting for a dark room/night scenario (UV blue tubing potentially involved)?


----------



## palzen

Will aid in the assembly of circuit breakers would be appreciated? 
I would suggest your services ))


----------



## Elohim

Nice build!!!

I have no idea why the hell they didnt put more HDD options in the other half of the case, and why there are no native fan holes/filters in the bottom of the case instead of those two hot swap thingies...


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim*
> 
> Nice build!!!
> 
> I have no idea why the hell they didnt put more HDD options in the other half of the case, and why there are no native fan holes/filters in the bottom of the case instead of those two hot swap thingies...


I suppose they just had to leave something for the modders to do


----------



## Elohim

True...

I just don't understand that decision, they have tons of unused space in the right half of the case but put these two HDD Bays in the "Airflow-Side"?


----------



## BakerMan1971

perhaps for structural rigidity, I am not sure maybe Corsairgeorge (if he is around) can give us a clue...


----------



## CptAsian

I saw George say in the other thread that the HDD's are on the airflow side for cooling reasons. Don't know why you can't just remove the bays and put two fans in though. That I find odd.


----------



## Gleniu

OK...back to the topic...of my little project








Alu sheets arrived, so I could make some progress on the panels. They fit nicely. The next step will be holes for fans and screws and then vinyl.


----------



## palzen

aluminum plates finally arrived









Now it's gone downhill









announces that it will be better to look like a design Corsaire, or at least more practical


----------



## pooter

I've been checking daily for updates to this thread lol. Any plans for the back second compartment?


----------



## pc-illiterate

very nice dremel work gleniu. that bottom looks great. my cuts are never that precise. i ALWAYS have to file and sand.
that case is 98% epic with your work. corsair should pay attention to modders more often. they almost hit a grand slam with the 540. sadly they only hit a home run lol.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palzen*
> 
> aluminum plates finally arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's gone downhill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> announces that it will be better to look like a design Corsaire, or at least more practical


More practical for me at least, I hope









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> I've been checking daily for updates to this thread lol. Any plans for the back second compartment?


Thank you, that is nice







I am doing my best








Nothing special at the moment (any ideas?) - it will be utility compartment - pretty much what you could see already (res &pump on PSU), I will just add 1 HDD and try to arrange cables.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> very nice dremel work gleniu. that bottom looks great. my cuts are never that precise. i ALWAYS have to file and sand.
> that case is 98% epic with your work. corsair should pay attention to modders more often. they almost hit a grand slam with the 540. sadly they only hit a home run lol.


Thank you. I also file and sand









I've just finished another session of fitting and arranging rads (need to decide on final placement and position).
I have found one new possibility (this is the best stuff about modding) - I just need to look again tomorrow with fresh eye end decide if I go this route.


----------



## pooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Thank you, that is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing my best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special at the moment (any ideas?) - it will be utility compartment - pretty much what you could see already (res &pump on PSU), I will just add 1 HDD and try to arrange cables.


I may need up to 4 3.5" bays for a RAID array... or may have to get an external enclosure. Was trying to think of an elegant way to get a drive cage in there with a fan blowing across the drives and out the back. Also... seems almost a waste to not show off the reservoirs since they're usually a highlight of any watercooling build. Perhaps a window on the hidden side but only the top half since the area in front of the PSU where the cables connect is just a big old mess no matter what... was thinking perhaps a cable shroud similar to the Coolermaster HAF:



Just some stuff I've been mulling over myself.


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> OK...back to the topic...of my little project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alu sheets arrived, so I could make some progress on the panels. They fit nicely. The next step will be holes for fans and screws and then vinyl.


Damn Gleniu handy much








You should just do what Corsair should have done and make the whole outside body panels aluminum! I'll order the first one









But seriously, looking good can't wait to see what your minds cooking up. Anxiously waiting...


----------



## Gleniu

Some further progress









This took some time, I hope I got it right


Slowly, slowly...


First one ready


Looks OK


Moment of truth...


All right










First panel ready for vinyl wrap


----------



## sketch

looking good! are you doing anything to filter the incoming air from the bottom?


----------



## STUNT1990

All righ? All awesome









Those speedclick seem to work better than the wheels I have

I did this today (click to enlarge)
http://s1047.photobucket.com/user/S...82etwizq837Jb_OwjyPLdC2c_zpsea767562.jpg.html

I know it doesn´t look good xD it was really hard to cut it with my discs. Anyway it will all be covered with an acrilyc panel so it doesn´t matter to much.
Anyway it still needs sanding.
I needed to cut those parts as they where just in the middle of my 24pin and sata1&sata2 conectors and I wanted straight lines for my cables.
The first idea was to cut only the left "tower" and make the 3 holes be a big one but I thought it could weaken the structure so I did it that way.


----------



## palzen

dremel run idle
bravo!!!
you can see the progress








the result is promising
keep it up


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> All righ? All awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This took some time, I hope I got it right
> 
> Looking great so far nice work, cant wait to send the end result.
> 
> Im trying to find some casters myself, I think it would look great on this case!
> 
> Editamn it ,replied to the wrong post,full of failure


----------



## onereactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Some further progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This took some time, I hope I got it right
> 
> Looking Sexy:thumb:
> What length bolts are you using to clear the thickness of the metal plate,fan depth and in to the radiator?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> All righ? All awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those speedclick seem to work better than the wheels I have
> 
> I did this today
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1047.photobucket.com/user/S...82etwizq837Jb_OwjyPLdC2c_zpsea767562.jpg.html
> 
> I know it doesn´t look good xD it was really hard to cut it with my discs. Anyway it will all be covered with an acrilyc panel so it doesn´t matter to much.
> Anyway it still needs sanding.
> I needed to cut those parts as they where just in the middle of my 24pin and sata1&sata2 conectors and I wanted straight lines for my cables.
> The first idea was to cut only the left "tower" and make the 3 holes be a big one but I thought it could weaken the structure so I did it that way.


thanks







yes, those speedclick wheels are not bad at all.
You need some file/sanding and it will be alright









P.S. Would you be so kind and resize your pic and make it a bit smaller, please?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onereactor*
> 
> Looking Sexy:thumb:
> What length bolts are you using to clear the thickness of the metal plate,fan depth and in to the radiator?


thanks








standard rad screw - M3 x 30mm:
http://allegro.pl/sruba-imbusowa-czarna-m3x30-10szt-chlodnica-i3344513579.html

with 1 mm of metal + 25mm fan it is OK, as there is 5mm max in rad:
http://www.alphacool.com/download/120-240-30.pdf

anyway - alphacool rads have nice screw protection, so it is almost impossible to punctuate a rad


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, those speedclick wheels are not bad at all.
> You need some file/sanding and it will be alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Would you be so kind and resize your pic and make it a bit smaller, please?


Sure, it´s done.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sketch*
> 
> looking good! are you doing anything to filter the incoming air from the bottom?


thank you
yes, otherwise the case would be full of dust after a few days...
I will put there a filter from my previous case - probably a ghetto solution using electrical tape (but it works) unless I find anything better


----------



## Gleniu

The build is progressing quite nicely. For sure I will take my time to finish everything with the best quality I can. At the same time my sister will drop by with her nice camera and photo skills this Sunday, so I hope I will be ready with everything by that time. So.. I don't promise anything but I'm targeting at posting pics of final build on Sunday evening (Europe time)


----------



## Gleniu

Front panel ready







I used existing holes, so I didn't have to drill the case. I would normally get rid of the overlapping parts, but at 900 rpm they shouldn't be a problem, so I leave them at the moment.


----------



## Gleniu

my first double post on this forum 

BTW - I added links on the first page for easy navigation


----------



## STUNT1990

Looks awesome!
The vinyl does not perfectly match the case as you said before but it doesn´t look bad at all









Is there any other mod you have to do? I can´t wait to see the build ^^


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STUNT1990*
> 
> Looks awesome!
> The vinyl does not perfectly match the case as you said before but it doesn´t look bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other mod you have to do? I can´t wait to see the build ^^


thanks









I think it looks OK. I will see with bottom panel - If not, I can apply vinyl to all interior (thanks for the tip







).

I have to drill holes in the bottom panel for screws and wrap it in vinyl. I also have a small surprise - I will show it in final pics - nothing extraordinary, but I hope it will be nice









Other than that I'm almost ready to start putting things inside.


----------



## palzen

Are you kidding great skill!!!

looks great















Fortunately, a lot has to be done has not been
I look forward to the end result of impatience
Hurry up - please
but the sparks fly


----------



## iamlucky

This is a great build log.

Keep up the excellent work and I can;t wait to see the finished product.

I was considering buying the NZXT switch 810 for my upcoming build, but I am now considering buy the 540 instead. I will be air colling the system but will be looking to watercool in the future.

Just a quick question - would have it been possible to use a 150mm reservoir mounted on the motherboard side feeding directly into a MCP pump below it. A possible location I thought could have been at the position of the rear exhaust fan using EK uni mounts?

The reason I am asking is becuase that is what I am planning to do. It would be nice to show off the reservoir.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlucky*
> 
> This is a great build log.
> 
> Keep up the excellent work and I can;t wait to see the finished product.
> 
> I was considering buying the NZXT switch 810 for my upcoming build, but I am now considering buy the 540 instead. I will be air colling the system but will be looking to watercool in the future.
> 
> Just a quick question - would have it been possible to use a 150mm reservoir mounted on the motherboard side feeding directly into a MCP pump below it. A possible location I thought could have been at the position of the rear exhaust fan using EK uni mounts?
> 
> The reason I am asking is becuase that is what I am planning to do. It would be nice to show off the reservoir.


thanks. Can you please post a drawing of what you are thinking about and dimensions you would like to check? This will help.

*******************

The power of OCN


----------



## Zer0CoolX

If you find the time and wouldnt mind, can you give aprox measurements for the ventilation areas of the case that do NOT have dust filters? I know bottom, back and psu areas do not have covers, is there anywhere else that would need one added?

I have the case pre-ordered from newegg but have to wait a few weeks







would like to be able to order the dust filters at the right sizes so i have them ready when i get the case. Thanks, your build will end up being the measure all other 540 owners measure their build against


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Looks like someone posted it here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery/270#post_20391370

just asked i nthat thread for bottom measurements. Thanks any how


----------



## Gleniu

Getting ready for assembly...


----------



## CaptainZombie

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Getting ready for assembly...


Woah you have enough fans there, lol.


----------



## Gleniu

Update time























I have no clue what the two holes on the right are for... I need to do double-check my plans


----------



## Zer0CoolX

excited to see the outcome


----------



## CptAsian

Looks nice and clean; I like it.


----------



## palzen

painstaking work begins to bear fruit

I see that "soap" was in use









it looks more than promising, as zfabryki prawei, bravo









finishes


----------



## johnnybra

It's a very nice job, glenius.

I love the solution to put the radiator in the bottom, blinking these ugly holes that corsair decided to put under the hot swap drives

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gleniu

Assembly went smoothly. Mock-ups and planning paid off.







Still some work on the cables at the back before I can show it








Pictures taken by my little sister


----------



## palzen

FINISH!
Hurray!

It looks great.
Great job, both his brother and a younger sister.









Are you satisfied?

Now, I ask for the number.
As the temperature resulted adding another cooler?
Is the game fans will work with 900rpm?
How much can you do OC on the water?
....

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## newone757

wow


----------



## Gleniu

thank you









And now the back is done. Everything seems to work fine, I think I can announce the project completion at this point








It took nearly 4 weeks - I'd say not too long (I hate long projects) not too short. I enjoyed the build from the very beginning till the end and I learnt a lot at the same time.
Thanks all for comments and views - it was very motivating and helped me tremendously









Cheers till next time


----------



## BakerMan1971

What a smashing build, well done


----------



## CptAsian

That looks very nice; great work.


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Good stuff!


----------



## Polarity

do u have dust problems? i heard the only bad thing about it its the fact it doesnt have dust filter on the power supply area...
and then the bottom of the case is opened...


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarity*
> 
> do u have dust problems? i heard the only bad thing about it its the fact it doesnt have dust filter on the power supply area...
> and then the bottom of the case is opened...


too early too say, but I don't expect any. my PSU fan is off most of the time, if I see my PSU is getting dusty I will install filter there.
I got rid of the open bottom







, but as I have two intakes there, I had to install filter.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> What a smashing build, well done


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> That looks very nice; great work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zer0CoolX*
> 
> Good stuff!


thank you


----------



## newone757

Im really ashamed at my psu compartment lol. Yours is so clean. Id say it looks better than a lot of people main compartments lol


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarity*
> 
> do u have dust problems? i heard the only bad thing about it its the fact it doesnt have dust filter on the power supply area...
> and then the bottom of the case is opened...


The bottom of the case is now completely opened with 4x fans sucking air+dust in (see the build).
In reality the openings at the bottom are far less of an issue than people make it sound...look at the case ppl: it is full of honeycomb openings...and you are talking about a 4 1x1in openings @ the base?









Gleniu, looks pretty good. Have you considered swapping the HDD / Pump res positions? I tend to think that my pump / res will be infront of the PSU after all.
Probably set @ AX360 for my rad too


----------



## Zer0CoolX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polarity*
> 
> do u have dust problems? i heard the only bad thing about it its the fact it doesnt have dust filter on the power supply area...
> and then the bottom of the case is opened...


Im gonna be ordering filters for the case to avoid this. If you have positive pressure in the case it shouldnt be an issue tho.


----------



## MaN227

looks very nice , to be honest the BACK side impresses me more than the front its so clean and tidy. job well done.

if I may ask what are the , sorry not sure of tech jargon, the sata boards in back of case , I see three of them? where can I buy these boards? pls and thx. again well done dude,


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom of the case is now completely opened with 4x fans sucking air+dust in (see the build).
> In reality the openings at the bottom are far less of an issue than people make it sound...look at the case ppl: it is full of honeycomb openings...and you are talking about a 4 1x1in openings @ the base?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gleniu, looks pretty good. Have you considered swapping the HDD / Pump res positions? I tend to think that my pump / res will be infront of the PSU after all.
> Probably set @ AX360 for my rad too


Thanks. I haven't thought about it, I think it would be doable. What would be the benefit?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> looks very nice , to be honest the BACK side impresses me more than the front its so clean and tidy. job well done.
> 
> if I may ask what are the , sorry not sure of tech jargon, the sata boards in back of case , I see three of them? where can I buy these boards? pls and thx. again well done dude,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I may ask what are the , sorry not sure of tech jargon, the sata boards in back of case , I see three of them? where can I buy these boards? pls and thx. again well done dude,


Thank you








phobya distribution board molex 4 pin to 6x 3 pin, I have 5V mod on them - check the first page of this log - there is a link to a section on this with pics
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=32022


----------



## palzen

wooow!!!

AC compartment looks very, very well, the order is exemplary

Now the two sides are themselves worth









bravo for a good job


----------



## Gleniu

thanks









Some temps results. Please note this is not scientific testing by any means. Actual temps are dependent on many factors.

Ambient was ~22C (+/- 1) during all tests.
Some explanations:
- My 2 rads config was: 1 rad with 4SP120 @ 5V (~950rpm), 1 rad with 2SP120 and 2GTAP15 @7V (~1350rpm and 1050rpm), on top I had 140 fan blowing out @1000rpm
- My 3 rads setup is 3x4SP120, plus 140 fan @ ~600rpm
- stock means: i5-750 @ 2.8GHz (1.17V), gtx670 default settings
- OC means: i5-750 heavy OC @ 4.2GHz (1.376V) gtx670 boost clock 1100Mhz
- all tests included ~1 hour of fps gaming (very good load on GPU and CPU)
- CPU Ave max means average of max core temps registered during the test (HW monitor), delta between coldest and hottest core was never more that 4 degrees
- Case closed, air filters on all rads (also the top one)



Overall I am very, very happy with the final setup (3 rads @ 5V). This is the first time I'm really satisfied with sound pattern and temps. SP120 @ 5V are humming nicely and quietly. Whatever I do they stay this way and temps are good even under have load and high CPU OC. This is beautiful









At the first glance the 3rd rad is not adding much (results are worse in fact, but within margin of error). I think that having 2SP120 running at 1350rpm instead of 950rpm plus the exhaust at full speed is making the difference.
Anyway - adding the 3rd rad is not a big improvement for sure, but I have a setup ready for 2nd GPU

Setting fans @ 12V improves CPU temps about 10 degrees, but I can tell you - it is noisy, and the noise is much worse than those fans on a bench. It is like jet plane taking off. You would not like to have such a setup, unless you are deaf


----------



## STUNT1990

Awesome build and awesome sis, nice pics








I´ve been out for some days (my PSU died) and I missed the final assembly, douh! but I list I got to see the final result ^^ and it looks great!


----------



## STUNT1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Linus Sebastian*
> 
> Not the best looking case I've seen. Love the blue though, it's similar to my rig.


Joined today and you have 46 posts?
Where do you get the time Linus?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Linus Sebastian*
> 
> After work (now).


How it going Linus? I love all your reviews, glad to see you on OCN.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How it going Linus? I love all your reviews, glad to see you on OCN.


Ha Linus finally breaks free from the casuals and comes to where his heart feels he belongs








Are Linus Posts invisible or something if you are not friend with him? Cannot find his original post.


----------



## Kurio

Hey, really lovely build.

Does all 3 radiators fit without any mouning issues? I mean like are there screw "holes" for them all 3? CHEERS


----------



## pcfoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Hey, really lovely build.
> 
> Does all 3 radiators fit without any mouning issues? I mean like are there screw "holes" for them all 3? CHEERS


Go through the rest of the thread.
Quick answer, "no"...


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Hey, really lovely build.
> 
> Does all 3 radiators fit without any mouning issues? I mean like are there screw "holes" for them all 3? CHEERS


thanks









_Does all 3 radiators fit without any mouning issues?_
I had no mounting issues









_I mean like are there screw "holes" for them all 3?_
There are a lot of "holes", especially in the bottom.








Seriously - for the this setup you need some modding - check my first post for links to required steps


----------



## malmental

just went through your build log since I will be using the same case..
excellent work, very impressive.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> just went6 through your build log since I will be using the same case..
> excellent work, very impressive.


thank you Sir


----------



## Velict

Wondering if it's possible to do tri SLI with that bottom 240 there...


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> Wondering if it's possible to do tri SLI with that bottom 240 there...


It depends on board. Dual SLi with MAXIMUS VI EXTREME (or anything with the same PCI-e slot config) - it looks to me it would work fine.
Tri SLI - even if it fits the block/bridge would be very, very close to fan - it would not look nice, I suppose.

I would never go for tri SLI in this case (they require more rad space, I think) - so it doesn't bother me. Double SLI - maybe. My next one will be gtx 880, if by any chance I have too much cash I may go for 2 (but then I'd probably start with something like Titan 2 ?).


----------



## Velict

Gleniu, i'm looking to prepare for 4k so that's my issue.


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Oh god I should have gone for this case instead of a 700D...Look at all those rads you managed to fit in there! Awesome job man


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velict*
> 
> Gleniu, i'm looking to prepare for 4k so that's my issue.


I hear you mate, I will be looking at 4K capability as well with my upgrade next year







We will see what Maxwell will bring for us








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipsofthemud*
> 
> Oh god I should have gone for this case instead of a 700D...Look at all those rads you managed to fit in there! Awesome job man


thanks


----------



## Lawjik

Did you post the part list for what brand rads, fans, res, tubes, etc that you used?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lawjik*
> 
> Did you post the part list for what brand rads, fans, res, tubes, etc that you used?


Yes, post number 1, if you need more details, let me know.


----------



## Lawjik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Yes, post number 1, if you need more details, let me know.


Just curious, what is your noise level like with the corsair fans? Im contemplating going going the push/pull route but Ive heard about noise complaints. And what model fans are those exactly? they are sexy, I just want them in orange


----------



## Nexo

Really loving the blue.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lawjik*
> 
> Just curious, what is your noise level like with the corsair fans? Im contemplating going going the push/pull route but Ive heard about noise complaints. And what model fans are those exactly? they are sexy, I just want them in orange


Corsair SP120 (2350rpm) @ 5V (~950rpm) - humming nicely, decently quiet for me. At full speed they are like a f. jet plane








You get white, blue and red rings in a box, you will have to paint/tint if you would like to have it orange.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Assembly went smoothly. Mock-ups and planning paid off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still some work on the cables at the back before I can show it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures taken by my little sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All those rads.







Clean build and nice pics.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> All those rads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean build and nice pics.


Thanks!


----------



## nickolp1974

Awesome build, great skills and a very informative build log. Well done









+rep


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickolp*
> 
> Awesome build, great skills and a very informative build log. Well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


thanks


----------



## amorello

Wonderful job Gleniu love the build, you've water cooled the 540 something which I hoped could be done, and you've done it in an epic way. But I got a few questions, your 3 rads all exhaust out but what about the rear is it an intake? Have you tried other fans? Could I go with cougar fans for example would they be a better fit for me, I am looking for great performance but SILENT just like you. I wont be doing push/pull because there is no actual real gain from it. Can I add a 240 at the top with only one set of fans, it's a yes but how much clearance would I have? You used 30mm rads and 2 sets of fans, can I use 45mm rads and use one set of fans, maybe even 60mm, what rads and what thicknesses would you get if you had to do it over. The tricky part is the front, does it accept a 360 and how thick can it be with 1 set of fans (the fans stay between the dust filter and the outside of the case right?
Should I go with the same pump/res build you've gone with or do you suggest something else? Would you do anything differently if you had the chance, like what would you guide me to do differently.
Thank you and again great job








Can't wait to build a wc system.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amorello*
> 
> Wonderful job Gleniu love the build, you've water cooled the 540 something which I hoped could be done, and you've done it in an epic way. But I got a few questions, your 3 rads all exhaust out but what about the rear is it an intake? Have you tried other fans? Could I go with cougar fans for example would they be a better fit for me, I am looking for great performance but SILENT just like you. I wont be doing push/pull because there is no actual real gain from it. Can I add a 240 at the top with only one set of fans, it's a yes but how much clearance would I have? You used 30mm rads and 2 sets of fans, can I use 45mm rads and use one set of fans, maybe even 60mm, what rads and what thicknesses would you get if you had to do it over. The tricky part is the front, does it accept a 360 and how thick can it be with 1 set of fans (the fans stay between the dust filter and the outside of the case right?
> Should I go with the same pump/res build you've gone with or do you suggest something else? Would you do anything differently if you had the chance, like what would you guide me to do differently.
> Thank you and again great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to build a wc system.


Thank you.









_But I got a few questions, your 3 rads all exhaust out but what about the rear is it an intake_
Front and bottom are intakes, top and back are exhaust at this point. One idea is to change the top to intake as well, I still need to test this setup.

_Have you tried other fans?_
I had some GT AP-15.

_Could I go with cougar fans for example would they be a better fit for me, I am looking for great performance but SILENT just like you_
I have no experience with those. Most of fans should be pretty quiet around 1000RPM, for rads is good to have high static pressure fans (GT AP-15 and Corsair SP fall in that category).

_Can I add a 240 at the top with only one set of fans, it's a yes but how much clearance would I have? You used 30mm rads and 2 sets of fans, can I use 45mm rads and use one set of fans, maybe even 60mm, what rads and what thicknesses would you get if you had to do it over. The tricky part is the front, does it accept a 360 and how thick can it be with 1 set of fans_

For those questions I can recommend two links:
Some measurements I took
this should give you overall view of what's possible.

540 club
Great club - this is the best to check specific rad config (and even specific mobo etc.).

_the fans stay between the dust filter and the outside of the case right?_
No. If you want to use standard fans (normal thickness), the air filter from the case will not fit under the panel. I really recommend spending some time going through 540 owners club - you will get a lot of info/ideas for your build.

_Should I go with the same pump/res build you've gone with or do you suggest something else?_
The pump (D5/655) is powerful and quiet, but it is not cheap. The exact model (Swiftech MCP655-PWM-DRIVE) is only available in the US, AFAIK. The res is OK in my opinion, works fine. You may want to get something else if you want to show it off (then a tube res).

_Would you do anything differently if you had the chance, like what would you guide me to do differently_
Well, I'm happy with the end results as it is very quiet and cool setup. I like the clean front with minimal tubing visible. Those were actually the goals of the build, so I am happy about it. Anything different - I could probably sleeve cables, add custom stickers on the fans, those kind of things (I didn't have budget/time for that at this point). The top as intake may also give slightly better results (nothing I care about, as I have huge cooling capacity anyway, much more than I need for 2 blocks).

If you target low RPM on fans there is no need to go with thicker rads in my opinion, they may actually perform worse that Alphacool ST rads which are excellent performers at low RPMs. With single set of fans you may gain some space to squeeze a nice tube res in the front (just an idea, I may go this path in my next upgrade/build).

Good luck with your build


----------



## amorello

Thank you very much for the comprehensive reply.I will spend A LOT of time in the club but I bet I'll get my answers questions but in the end with even more answer Well I sold my sig build because I moved to US for college and as soon as I am sure of what I will do I will build my first wc system. Waiting for the new amd cards to decide on which brand to go with, meanwhile I am searching everything possible. In the beginning I was going to do a wc matx system but then I saw the 540 and I could do something better in there with atx (my soundcard and rec device etc),wouldn't have to spend insane amount of money on usb peripherals instead. But it's a new case so I didn't know if it was wc optimal. Your build made me sure that I will go with that sort of a setup. The only still head scratching I am doing is that the fans are intakes, shouldn't the be exhaust to make the hot air stay out of the system?
I am probably going to go with an xt45 or st30 like you by trusting this comparison:
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/04/14/360-radiator-shootout-summary/
Would you suggest any other brands 30mm or 45mm and why, oh and do you know some other reviews maybe there is a better 30mm or 45mm because it's an outdated review by now. I will beul using it on silent, but when I am benchmarking I want to have a bit more cooling I guess.
Thank you very much again.
Ps: the back of the case is even better, I have no idea how you managed that.
Edit: Lian Li announces PC-D600 series cases. FUUUU more choices *facepalm*


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amorello*
> 
> Thank you very much for the comprehensive reply.I will spend A LOT of time in the club but I bet I'll get my answers questions but in the end with even more answer Well I sold my sig build because I moved to US for college and as soon as I am sure of what I will do I will build my first wc system. Waiting for the new amd cards to decide on which brand to go with, meanwhile I am searching everything possible. In the beginning I was going to do a wc matx system but then I saw the 540 and I could do something better in there with atx (my soundcard and rec device etc),wouldn't have to spend insane amount of money on usb peripherals instead. But it's a new case so I didn't know if it was wc optimal. Your build made me sure that I will go with that sort of a setup. The only still head scratching I am doing is that the fans are intakes, shouldn't the be exhaust to make the hot air stay out of the system?
> I am probably going to go with an xt45 or st30 like you by trusting this comparison:
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/04/14/360-radiator-shootout-summary/
> Would you suggest any other brands 30mm or 45mm and why, oh and do you know some other reviews maybe there is a better 30mm or 45mm because it's an outdated review by now. I will beul using it on silent, but when I am benchmarking I want to have a bit more cooling I guess.
> Thank you very much again.
> Ps: the back of the case is even better, I have no idea how you managed that.


You are welcome








Setting fans in a case and on rads is a special area of science









Some tips:
- assuming you WC CPU and GPU(s) heat generated by other components (mobo, RAM, HDD) will be relatively little, so you don't need to provide so much airflow in the case, but there still must be some airflow
- if you WC only CPU those graphics cards exhausting hot air directly outside the case are better choice in my opinion
- for rads is generally better to have fresh air, meaning from outside the case, not 're-used'
- if you have more intake air you will have positive pressure, meaning the air will come into case only through fans (which may have filters), if you have more exhaust air you will create negative pressure, so air will be sucked in through all holes (also those with no filters) - so positive pressure is good for 'dust management'

In my build I have 2 rads as intakes, 1 as exhaust plus 1 140 fan. I have slightly positive pressure. I keep 'standard' directions - so I push from front and bottom and exhaust top and back.
If I covert the top to intake I will have even more positive pressure, but still 140 fan in the back taking out the worm air outside (there is no air filter on it, so it is very effective).
I still need to test which of those two set-ups is better (if there is any measurable difference).

These as some general rules, they should work in most of the cases, but airflow/temps can be tricky, so in a specific case it may work differently. The best is to test some configs and check which one works fine









I have only used Alphacool ST's so far - can't complain, good quality, perform very well, relatively inexpensive (~50$ for a rad)


----------



## exile157

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the case delivered less than 8 hours ago, so sorry for imperfect cable management


Awesome! Job! Very Clean!







...Really who cares what the back looks like, its always closed in anyways, plus that back still has space!


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exile157*
> 
> Awesome! Job! Very Clean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Really who cares what the back looks like, its always closed in anyways, plus that back still has space!


thank you.

Actually I care a bit about the back, so I did some cleaning










The first version was a real mess (I put the first loop with two rads within a couple of hours, I didn't care, as I removed everything a few days later anyway).


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Real nice looking set up Gleniu, could you do be a favor? Could you tell me how much video card you can fit with the push/pull setup?


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Subbed!
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing this thing under water


Hmmmmmm checking out new cases huh krully....Really nice build mate....


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> Real nice looking set up Gleniu, could you do be a favor? Could you tell me how much video card you can fit with the push/pull setup?


Thank you








It depends on mobo and its slot config. With some mobos 2 will fit, but I suppose it will took busy (and pull fans very close to GPU).
If by any chance I need 2 maxwell cards







I will move to pull only in the bottom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Hmmmmmm checking out new cases huh krully....Really nice build mate....


Thanks mate







Still works and looks OK


----------



## Fahrenheit85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on mobo and its slot config. With some mobos 2 will fit, but I suppose it will took busy (and pull fans very close to GPU).
> If by any chance I need 2 maxwell cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will move to pull only in the bottom.
> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still works and looks OK


Thanks but I think your taking up and down. I'm asking right to left as in how long a card can fit


----------



## coolhandluke41

looks like I found my new case (very affordable ) ,great build man









P.S. is that's the same mobo you used for Dice ?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fahrenheit85*
> 
> Thanks but I think your taking up and down. I'm asking right to left as in how long a card can fit


LOL









I can't measure it now, unfortunately, I'm travelling this week. However, you may try checking in 540 owner's club, I'm sure you will get the answer:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery#post_20289698

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> looks like I found my new case (very affordable ) ,great build man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. is that's the same mobo you used for Dice ?


Hello coolhandluke41







Thanks, and thank you again for the tips for my first dry ice run








Indeed this is the same mobo, you have a very good memory, Sir







Still working good. When the time comes to switch to a new one I will go for LN run - both the mobo and the CPU deserved some fun after serving me well for so long







On top I'm pretty sure my i5-750 can do better than 4.99GHz


----------



## Gleniu

Time to think about colors for my new build


----------



## Gleniu

For some reason I can't edit my previous post...
__________________________________________________

I think I've decided. Inspired by:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







matte blue metallic + white stripes (matte or gloss)

There is no way to turn a cube into mustang, I just like the color theme







I think I will get rid of the ugly ribbed section and replace with acrylic to have flat surface with grills for fans. I have never worked with acrylic, so this will be something new - me like it








Inside - I don't plan to upgrade my HW in near future (saving for Maxwell/haswell-e) - I may go for carbon on rads & GPU backplate, norprene (-like) tubing, those kind of things...

What do you think?

EDIT: matte blue metallic will stay as the color of the case (I really like it), but I will skip the stripes


----------



## jonnyphang

That sounds like a good idea. Trying to visualise what the flat front section could look like. Mind you, even if you left it alone, you could do the ribbed section as the white stripes and have the rest ad the blue?

But I'm sure you just want to mod the case either way 

Look forward to the updates
Jonny

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Gleniu

Thanks for suggestion


----------



## spiderxjz82

Great thread and an inspiration for my next build - a watercooled 540!

Am downsizing from a HAF X as I love the shape/features of the 540 and will be housing a 3930K with SLI Titans.

I'm hoping I can fit a push/pull up top just fine but I think a push/pull on the front might be just too hard to fit in with an E-ATX motherboard.

The same setup will most likely be used for a Haswell-E/Maxwell build next year too!

Thanks


----------



## Gleniu

Thanks








I'm planning HW refresh next year as well with maxwell and haswell-e or haswell refresh. Not sure if still in 540 or I pick different case to treat it with Dremel









BTW - I'm planning a visual refresh of my build in December/January (no new HW, but cable sleeving, some color changes, this kind of stuff) - so there will be updates coming soon.
Plus, as I've just begun my adventure with DSLR photography, there will be a lot if pictures (I hope OCN server can handle that







)


----------



## Gleniu

MDPC stuff


----------



## Adam182

Looking forward to seeing this progress!, what DSLR are you using? i really want to get myself one! - Adam


----------



## greywarden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this progress!, what DSLR are you using? i really want to get myself one! - Adam


seconded. I need to grab my mom's D7 and snap some pics one day when I'm back home.


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam182*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing this progress!, what DSLR are you using? i really want to get myself one! - Adam


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greywarden*
> 
> seconded. I need to grab my mom's D7 and snap some pics one day when I'm back home.


Thanks for checking in








I got used Nikon 5100. For close-ups I use Nikkor 105mm micro lens, which is also my medium tele. As my main lens I use nikkor 35mm f/1.8G - outstanding lens.
With those 2 primes I have a lot covered, I think I'm set for longer time. I've only started, so I'm learning and hope to get better and better


----------



## Gleniu

I torn down my loop and pretty much everything last night. Everything's cleaned and flushed, so good progress made









My gtx670





My good, old i5-750



I need my PC, so I put GPU air cooling back and used spare PSU, so I can start sleeving the main one








Warning: Ghetto stuff inside ('The Real Thing'







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## spiderxjz82

Hi there, did you use the quiet edition fans or the performances ones?

I'm trying to decide whether running the perf ones at 7v would be better than the quiet at 12v....


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Hi there, did you use the quiet edition fans or the performances ones?
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether running the perf ones at 7v would be better than the quiet at 12v....


I'm using performance edition (SP120), running them at 5V (molex 5V mod)

Regarding your choice - AFAIK the price for both is similar - so if you predict that you may ever need to use full power of SP, I'd get those.
On the other hand - if you are sure that 1450RPM is max acceptable for you considering noise level (ever) then I'd go for those - less hassle with voltage step down


----------



## spiderxjz82

Thanks for the input, picked up 6 of the performance ones!


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Thanks for the input, picked up 6 of the performance ones!


You're welcome







good luck with your build









Small update:
Yesterday evening I drew pin out of AX760i PCI-E cables. With all those crosses (I think it is even worse on 24pin) I may consider short OEM cables + extensions, rather than just cables (especially that I don't care about the rear compartment's look). I'd like to see nice curves, holding on their own, it may be tough with all those crosses.

I think I'll start with OEM PCI-E cable and see how it goes. I need a lot of practice anyway - that's my first sleeving exercise








For next update I'll prepare pictures of sleeving color pattern(s)


----------



## Gleniu

Sleeving colors pattern I like (I still may change my mind







). I replaced B-MAGIC with AQUAMARINE-BLUE MKII - it is more vivid and it matches my mobo heatsink perfectly








What do you think?


----------



## morencyam

Late to the game, but sub'd nonetheless. It's coming along nicely. I love this case. I want to use one for a build so bad. It looks like it would be a lot of fun to work with
I like the second pattern better. May I make a suggestion? What about something like this: B=Black, BL=Blue, G=Gray
B-B-BL-BL-B-G-G-B-BL-BL-B-B


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Late to the game, but sub'd nonetheless. It's coming along nicely. I love this case. I want to use one for a build so bad. It looks like it would be a lot of fun to work with
> I like the second pattern better. May I make a suggestion? What about something like this: B=Black, BL=Blue, G=Gray
> B-B-BL-BL-B-G-G-B-BL-BL-B-B


Thanks







The first one is for VGA, the second for 24 pin. I'll check your suggestion and I'll put pics tomorrow


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is for VGA, the second for 24 pin


Ahh.. Makes sense


----------



## Gleniu

Project on hold due to personal reasons. All is fine.
Sorry.


----------



## masscrazy

Hey man,

Incredible build! Very cool.

Really like the pump/res combo better than the photon 170 pump/res for this case it seems. I was wondering if there is enough space for the pump/res to sit above the ssd cage?


----------



## Geran

The LED lights...where did you get them from?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masscrazy*
> 
> Hey man,
> 
> Incredible build! Very cool.
> 
> Really like the pump/res combo better than the photon 170 pump/res for this case it seems. I was wondering if there is enough space for the pump/res to sit above the ssd cage?


thank you







unfortunately I am not able to check - please ask in 540 owners club - you will get the answer for sure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geran*
> 
> The LED lights...where did you get them from?


Bitfenix alchemy led strip white 2 x 60cm


----------



## Tehmoonrulz

How did you mount those SSDs on the bottom? Did you fab up your own solution?

Looks great; love the case! Thinking about getting one for a nice clean two rad setup but worrying about the footprint =/


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehmoonrulz*
> 
> How did you mount those SSDs on the bottom? Did you fab up your own solution?
> 
> Looks great; love the case! Thinking about getting one for a nice clean two rad setup but worrying about the footprint =/


thanks; I used 2 PCI-E slot covers - shortened them with dremel and used screws to attach to SSD from sides (2 screws per SSD), plus screws to attach to bottom.


----------



## gdubc

Very clever idea!







some +rep for ya!


----------



## Gleniu

Thanks mate


----------



## Sondre123

Was there any diffrence at all between the AF140L (stock case fan) and the AF140 Quiet Edition? Preformance and sound, not how they look ofc.


----------



## starjammer

Nice build! Am I correct to assume that you don't use a fan controller? Are your fans connected to the motherboard, or is it just the pump?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sondre123*
> 
> Was there any diffrence at all between the AF140L (stock case fan) and the AF140 Quiet Edition? Preformance and sound, not how they look ofc.


I'm sorry - I can't remember now if there was any difference in performance, the main reason was to match other fans for color and look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> Nice build! Am I correct to assume that you don't use a fan controller? Are your fans connected to the motherboard, or is it just the pump?


Thank you







Only the pump was connected to mobo (for PWM control only, there is 4 pin power on top). All the rad fans were running @5V:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1402099/build-log-water-cooled-corsair-carbide-series-air-540/100#post_20292850


----------



## Velict

Will this http://www.swiftech.com/h2o-x20-elite.aspx 240 version fit at the top with a 360mm rad in the front simultaneously? Will it work in push / pull?


----------



## starjammer

So I just got myself a Carbide 540 as well, and I realized something: you can take away the front filter and mount fans over it (from the outside). Have you considered putting your push fans outside the case, thus giving you extra space inside? You might even be able to go with a 360 rad, though you might have to put the rad such that the inlet/outlet is down instead of up. Watcha think?


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> ...
> _Have you tried other fans?_
> I had some GT AP-15.
> ...


I'd like to ask about this, as this is something I'm seriously considering why didn't you choose the AP-15 over the SP120s? Were the GTs more quiet, or is the sound just the same? How did the GTs perform with regards to cooling vs the SP120?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> So I just got myself a Carbide 540 as well, and I realized something: you can take away the front filter and mount fans over it (from the outside). Have you considered putting your push fans outside the case, thus giving you extra space inside? You might even be able to go with a 360 rad, though you might have to put the rad such that the inlet/outlet is down instead of up. Watcha think?


Have fun with your new case, starjammer









I didn't need more space and the rads wouldn't look so nice - 3 identical rads with push-pull








I decided on 3x 240, I just like the confing; people put various rads in - you can check 540 owners club here on OCN.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> I'd like to ask about this, as this is something I'm seriously considering why didn't you choose the AP-15 over the SP120s? Were the GTs more quiet, or is the sound just the same? How did the GTs perform with regards to cooling vs the SP120?


One of the goals was to have a really quiet PC. I ran all fans @5V (< 1000 rpm), so they are really quiet. As SP120 were relatively cheap (in twin packs) and good looking I decided on those. Push -pull was overkill just for fun, one layer would be sufficient for this cooling/HW confing. Noise levels were similar at similar speeds (just my observation, nothing scientific), the fans have different sound pattern. If you're going to buy 12 or more fans maybe consider buying or borrowing a piece of each and see what you like.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> Have fun with your new case, starjammer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't need more space and the rads wouldn't look so nice - 3 identical rads with push-pull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided on 3x 240, I just like the confing; people put various rads in - you can check 540 owners club here on OCN.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-owners-club-gallery
> 
> One of the goals was to have a really quiet PC. I ran all fans @5V (< 1000 rpm), so they are really quiet. As SP120 were relatively cheap (in twin packs) and good looking I decided on those. Push -pull was overkill just for fun, one layer would be sufficient for this cooling/HW confing. Noise levels were similar at similar speeds (just my observation, nothing scientific), the fans have different sound pattern. If you're going to buy 12 or more fans maybe consider buying or borrowing a piece of each and see what you like.


Thanks for the advice. I was having a lot of misgivings with the GTs because of the price (around $25 here in my country - $21 if you buy in cash as a member with discount), when the SP120s (Perf Edition) dual pack costs the same. I'm happy with your report that their sound does not stray far from each other, as now I have your thermal numbers and the possibility of a quiet machine to finally let me decide on the Corsairs.

And yes, I have stumbled upon that thread yesterday. Someday I hope to be able to post there, too.









I really must thank you. Your build was one of the most documented and informative threads I found, and I must say my component decisions are very much influenced by yours.


----------



## Gleniu

Thank you







good luck with your build!


----------



## starjammer

By the way, your fans seem to have those light grey plastic elements at the corners, which I assume are for the screws? Did they come with the fans or did you get them separately? My AF140 does not seem to have those.


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> By the way, your fans seem to have those light grey plastic elements at the corners, which I assume are for the screws? Did they come with the fans or did you get them separately? My AF140 does not seem to have those.


The AF140's that come with the case are actually called AF140L. They are slightly different that the after market AF140's.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> The AF140's that come with the case are actually called AF140L. They are slightly different that the after market AF140's.


No. I meant that I bought an AF140 (blue LED edition) and it didn't have the corner plastic things.


----------



## Friction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starjammer*
> 
> No. I meant that I bought an AF140 (blue LED edition) and it didn't have the corner plastic things.


The LED editions of the AF140's don't come with the rubber corners. Only the non-LED editions do.


----------



## starjammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> The LED editions of the AF140's don't come with the rubber corners. Only the non-LED editions do.


Ah, I see. Too bad. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ramzinho

regardless the build being super awesome looking. these tubes are the color i want exactly for my build.. for that thanks and +Rep for the awesome work.


----------



## BigCatRoach

So I have a few questions since your build is probably one of the nicest I've seen in a Air 540. I'm trying o decide between that or a Vengeance C70. Do you think I would be able to fit a 3 fan radiator in the front 2 on the top and one in the back without having to go all out on modding the case like you did. I really want to maximize radiators because down the line I plan no a complete water cooled loop. Going to get a monoblock for my rampage black and then a block for my 290x. Then possibly later get a second 290x then lastly possibly do (once I have a 8) 64gb of ram. I'm just trying to decide the best case for the job and I feel that the 540 is because of the space.


----------



## Friction

Could you post a pic of the finished build from the front view please?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> regardless the build being super awesome looking. these tubes are the color i want exactly for my build.. for that thanks and +Rep for the awesome work.


Thank you Ramzinho









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCatRoach*
> 
> So I have a few questions since your build is probably one of the nicest I've seen in a Air 540. I'm trying o decide between that or a Vengeance C70. Do you think I would be able to fit a 3 fan radiator in the front 2 on the top and one in the back without having to go all out on modding the case like you did. I really want to maximize radiators because down the line I plan no a complete water cooled loop. Going to get a monoblock for my rampage black and then a block for my 290x. Then possibly later get a second 290x then lastly possibly do (once I have a 8) 64gb of ram. I'm just trying to decide the best case for the job and I feel that the 540 is because of the space.


Thank you BigCatRoach








I'm sorry for late repose, I don't check this log often now. The setup you described should be possible without any mods, I think. You could check 540 owners club here on OCN - you should be able to find a pic and then follow a log/owner for details.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1404897/official-corsair-carbide-air-540-240-owners-club-gallery#post_20289698
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Could you post a pic of the finished build from the front view please?


I'm afraid that's the best front view I have:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gleniu

I've started a new project (5930K, Gigabyte X99 Gaming 7, GTX 980):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1511321/build-log-reasonably-powerful-gaming-pc-i7-5930k-ga-x99-gaming-7-gtx-980-watercooled


----------



## GrimDoctor

Amazing build, I finally got this case after drooling over yours for a very long time. Which direction do you top fans run?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Amazing build, I finally got this case after drooling over yours for a very long time. Which direction do you top fans run?


Thank you  The top fans blow up.


----------



## soetta

Can someone recommend me water cooling set for my case?? planning to build but still new about water cooling. thanks

spec :
i7 4790k
z97x gaming 3
g1 gaming 970SLI
psu 750w.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gleniu*
> 
> This is my idea how to connect the 3rd rad. I like the current loop layout very much, this I hope will look good as well.
> Compression fittings missing - waiting for delivery. Screws - I will use black screws - just wanted to check how it looks with copper.


What extensions did you use for that 90° fitting?


----------



## Gleniu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> What extensions did you use for that 90° fitting?


I'm not 100% sure, but I think:

Rad --> extender ( BP-MBWP-C40) -->D-Plug (BP-MBWP-C07) --> fitting--> (BP-MBWP-C03)

For sure I use those 3 parts in my loops, I've checked orders.

I've been using those d-plugs in my loops for last 3 years, no issue (just me experience tough).

EDIT:
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1562709/

In final layout I didn't use d-plug in this place, but I used them it other places in this loop and in my next loops.


----------

